# 2" copper repair



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

4 hours is how long it took. That's Clifford posing for a pic I call him Clifford the big red dog. And when the day is going good I sing to him while we work and I can't sing. I did the happy plumber dance after the boiler fired up but he wouldn't do it with me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

;;+<3+^&#_%#^&*÷<3*÷&+- die electric union on the same pipe with flange union????


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that you sleeping on the job??? No wonder it took so long. :laughing:

Nice job!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good. Do you typically sweat ball valves in the fully closed position Tex?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> ;;+<3+^&#_%#^&*÷<3*÷&+- die electric union on the same pipe with flange union????


I think RJ just told you he loves you in sign language... Twice! :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> I think RJ just told you he loves you in sign language... Twice! :laughing:


 Now, how the hell I do that???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> ;;+<3+^&#_%#^&*÷<3*÷&+- die electric union on the same pipe with flange union????


Yes. I replaced what was there. It's how it was estimated we didn't want to break the flanges loose


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

4 hours .. 2 guys ... Lol ... Was that with 2 lunch breaks and a trip to the supplier ?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And you have to have electrolysis protection and there was a steel nipple on the flange. On a new install I'd us a dialectic flange kit if the flange was brass


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Now, how the hell I do that???


There were at least 2 "<3" in that post... I dunno about Texas, and I'm still not sure exactly what planet you're on, but 'round here we call that "courting"!

:laughing" ROTFLMFAO! :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

oldschool said:


> 4 hours .. 2 guys ... Lol ... Was that with 2 lunch breaks and a trip to the supplier ?


oh snap! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Looks good. Do you typically sweat ball valves in the fully closed position Tex?


I crack them and then open and close it after it cools


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes. I replaced what was there. It's how it was estimated we didn't want to break the flanges loose


 4 bolts... one gasket, vise stand.. male adt..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Is that you sleeping on the job??? No wonder it took so long. :laughing:
> 
> Nice job!


That's Clifford the big red dog


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> And you have to have electrolysis protection and there was a steel nipple on the flange. On a new install I'd us a dialectic flange kit if the flange was brass


 Not on boiler/heating system


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Now, how the hell I do that???


Kiss kiss


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I crack them and then open and close it after it cools


Right on. I've always been taught to leave 'em about half way... Especially if they aren't brand new.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> 4 hours .. 2 guys ... Lol ... Was that with 2 lunch breaks and a trip to the supplier ?


No. If you can do better bring ur freezing as down here and show me. Lol. I set a good pace. And while fab cooled I un sweat the existing 4 hrs after drained repaired filled flushed pressured up and boiler fired up too and then rolled up and cleaned up No leaks no prob. I'd say it was good and costumer was happy


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Kiss kiss
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22705


Careful RJ... If you have a beard I would recommend shaving post haste!
:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey hey.. none of that [email protected] around me..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> 4 bolts... one gasket, vise stand.. male adt..


Flange was steel. And I did it how boss bid it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Hey hey.. none of that [email protected] around me..


:laughing:

We'll strap a cow bell to him so you hear him coming...

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Moooooo


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Moooooo


 Won't be ab le to hear him coming... straps some lights on him... btw.. only cowbells I hear down there is when I'm at the Aeros game..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys starting another random thought poker game? :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> And you have to have electrolysis protection and there was a steel nipple on the flange. On a new install I'd us a dialectic flange kit if the flange was brass


Its protection against galvanic corrosion.You are protecting the steel from the copper.

http://www.copper.org/applications/plumbing/techcorner/pdf/galvanic_corrosion.pdf


The work looks good .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> You guys starting another random thought poker game? :laughing:


You must have been bored pre-op if you read all of that... :laughing:

Btw, I have NO problem hijacking a thread started by Tex... 

How do you spell comeuppance?

Come·up·pance/kəˈməpəns/Noun:	A punishment or fate that someone deserves

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ua ur welcome to hyjak any time


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> Its protection against galvanic corrosion.You are protecting the steel from the copper.
> 
> http://www.copper.org/applications/plumbing/techcorner/pdf/galvanic_corrosion.pdf
> 
> The work looks good .


How do u know all this stuff. If I knew half of it I'd be happy. Thanks for the link


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> You guys starting another random thought poker game? :laughing:


Maybe you want to join in. God any good pills to share?? Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Maybe you want to join in. God any good pills to share?? Lol


P-sets

Aka baby aspirin.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 4 hours is how long it took. That's Clifford posing for a pic I call him Clifford the big red dog. And when the day is going good I sing to him while we work and I can't sing. I did the happy plumber dance after the boiler fired up but he wouldn't do it with me.


 hello boss, if there is a attachment i cant open it.
how's he like being sarinated


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> P-sets
> 
> Aka baby aspirin.


I call 'em "shims"... Only good for shimming furniture!
:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> hello boss, if there is a attachment i cant open it.
> how's he like being sarinated


No att just this thread. It's the one I showed u before I did it. He thinks I'm silly. Wich I am lol


----------

